# ATT Uverse and Comcast Internet



## Mike0409 (Sep 24, 2009)

I looked around and got a few different answer's about this.  Some saying yes and some saying no. 



I have an installation date setup for Tomorrow (Fri-25th). 



Is it possible to use my Comcast Internet W/ the ATT Uverse TV without having any conflicts?  I plan on canceling my Comcast Cable if the installation goes as planned.  But I have also read that people have had to cancel their service 5 days in advance of installation?

Anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, it works just fine.  The two are completely seperate.  The installer should be able to connect the TV using the DirectTV satellite, without disrupting your cable.  If he can't, tell him to get another installer that can, because he is an idiot.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, it works just fine.  The two are completely seperate.  The installer should be able to connect the TV using the DirectTV satellite, without disrupting your cable.  If he can't, tell him to get another installer that can, because he is an idiot.



Not Satellite tho.  Uses the same Coaxial coming in..and they can't drill a new line..breaks lease agreement.

Im on an End unit and they ran a single Coaxial line down the center connecting all 5 Apartments together.  I dont see WHY it would be a problem..But im hearing a shit ton of horror stories.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have ATT Uverse and I had Comcast before. You cannot have both. Anyway you are going to love Uverse 

Every time I turn on the TV its like a mini orgasm.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have ATT Uverse and I had Comcast before. You cannot have both. Anyway you are going to love Uverse
> 
> Every time I turn on the TV its like a mini orgasm.



I dont need Comcast TV, just their damn Internet for work.  I need the faster speeds, than the shit crawl DSL they offer in Uverse.  ( I just upgraded to the 50/10 DOCSIS 3.0)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I dont need Comcast TV, just their damn Internet for work.  I need the faster speeds, than the shit crawl DSL they offer in Uverse.  ( I just upgraded to the 50/10 DOCSIS 3.0)



My Uverse came with a 6 meg download in the cable.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Not Satellite tho.  Uses the same Coaxial coming in..and they can't drill a new line..breaks lease agreement.
> 
> Im on an End unit and they ran a single Coaxial line down the center connecting all 5 Apartments together.  I dont see WHY it would be a problem..But im hearing a shit ton of horror stories.



Well you didn't say that.  If he can't run new lines, then it might be an issue.  I was assuming you were in a house, not a leased apartment.

He would need a way for the U-Verse satellite to come into the unit.  If the comcast cable is the only coax running into the unit, then there might not be a way.

And U-verse TV is satellite, at least it is for me, the put the dish on my roof and everything.  It is just rebranded DirectTV.  It might be different in different areas though.

Either way, there would need to be a way for both the TV signal to come in and the Internet signal, and both are going to use Coax in your case.  So unless there is a way for the installer to run new lines, you might be screwed either way.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My Uverse came with a 6 meg download in the cable.



6MBps? or 6Mbps?

My whole "Idea" as of right now is to keep my faster Comcast Internet at 50Mbps/10Mbps and use the Uverse for TV.  Since i get the better deal from them for TV.


So basically Im screwed...I have to go with ATT Bundle with their Phone Service/Internet when I need something faster.  Feels like someone's kicking me in the fun bag. 




newtekie1 said:


> Well you didn't say that.  If he can't run new lines, then it might be an issue.  I was assuming you were in a house, not a leased apartment.
> 
> He would need a way for the U-Verse satellite to come into the unit.  If the comcast cable is the only coax running into the unit, then there might not be a way.
> 
> ...




Uverse for me is Fiber to the Node> Copper to the Buildings.  On the far end of the building we have a single Coaxial line running through the building then splitting off to each location of the apartments.

Great.. So Comcast Cable TV sucks around here, slower than shit, the Uverse Internet can't keep up with the work I need to do.



No Sat's here.  We can't have Sat's setup no mounting..even if its a Federal law.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Uverse for me is Fiber to the Node> Copper to the Buildings.



It is for me to...on the internet side(and of course the phone is just a VOIP system running over the internet).

On the TV side, it is satellite.

Really, I think AT&T would better answer this.  They might have updated the service since I got it, or it could be different in different areas.  If they have to use the coax, then you are screwed, because they will have to disconnect the single coax from the comcast and connect it to their system.  However, if everything comes in over the already existin copper phone lines, then there shouldn't be a problem with using the coax for the internet from comcast, the two systems shouldn't even see eachother.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It is for me to...on the internet side(and of course the phone is just a VOIP system running over the internet).
> 
> On the TV side, it is satellite.



People around me swapped over to the Bundle and we can't have dish's mounted.  So has to be a location thing.


How many signals can run on a Coaxial cable?  Anyone know?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> People around me swapped over to the Bundle and we can't have dish's mounted.  So has to be a location thing.
> 
> 
> How many signals can run on a Coaxial cable?  Anyone know?



AFAIK, one.


----------

